# Guter MTB-Shop in Karlsruhe



## JaSon78 (1. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin morgen zu Besuch in Karlsruhe.

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Bike Shop direkt in Karlsruhe empfehlen? Z.B. für FR-Schuhe/Plattformpedalen/Bikerücksäcke etc.?

Danke Euch & Grüße

Jan


----------



## Waldgeist (1. März 2007)

Probier's mal in Karstadt-sport in der Kaiserstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (1. März 2007)

> Probier's mal in Karstadt-sport in der Kaiserstraße.



machst du witze ? FR-schuhe/flats bei karstadt ?
für rucksäcke ist das ok, beim rest wird es schon schwierig weil es kaum einer hat. 
hier vielleicht :http://www.kgm-bikes.de


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2007)

Für Bekleidung gibts das Velo-Spezial. Und für die Schuhe gibt es Titus (Skaterladen)! 
Die Rucksäcke im Karstadt Sport lassen auch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## lelebebbel (3. März 2007)

ich kann dir empfehlen, mit der Suche nach allem was mit FR zu tun hat keine Zeit in Karlsruhe zu verschwenden. Ich hab da gewohnt und hab es nicht geschafft auch nur EINEN Fullface Helm in ganz Karlsruhe zu Gesicht zu kriegen, außer MX Helme im Motorradladen. Langfingerhandschuhe (Sommer) gab es ungefähr 2 verschiedene Modelle bei allen Radläden und der einzige Shop der theoretisch Protektoren verkauft ist der Titus Skaterladen, der ist TSG Händler, hatte aber nix vorätig. Five.Ten Schuhe oder gute Flats? Keine Chance.

Die Karlsruher Radläden haben mit Downhill/FR erstaunlicherweise nichts am Hut. Wenn du von Düsseldorf nach KA fährst, mach einen Zwischenstop in Frankfurt Main, da hast du ne gute Auswahl an Läden.


----------



## JaSon78 (8. März 2007)

Hi!

Besten Dank für die Infos. So richtig fündig geworden bin ich in den Shops wirklich nicht. . . hab allerdings ein paar Sachen anschauen können. Das war ganz gut so 

Grüße

Jan


----------



## McShred (29. August 2015)

in KA bzw. Ettlingen Bikefabrik. Da habe ich gerade heute sogar in der "ArschderWeltFiliale" Busenbach Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren gekauft. Der Hauptladen in Ettlingen hat noch mehr Auswahl angeblich.


----------



## /dev/random (3. September 2015)

Holy Shit...  Wo hast du den Thread hergeholt?


----------



## count-zero-1101 (13. September 2015)

Karlsruhe = Only High End. Für jedes Rad. Der Shop hat auch genug Ausrüstung/Bling für alle Sparten (z.b. Hope, Bluegrass, 100%, etc.) http://www.only-highend.biz/


----------



## JaSon78 (13. September 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Holy Shit...  Wo hast du den Thread hergeholt?


Hab mich auch gewundert


----------



## franticz (17. September 2015)

vllt sucht er ja noch ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (17. September 2015)

Nö...ich war ja 2007 nur einen Tag da. Bei uns im Rheinland gibts genug gute Shops


----------

